# Just Want to Make Sure.



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey everyone. I was at my Local Fish Shop when I saw this little guy on sale for 20 bucks. I offered the owner of the store 15 and he said yea sure. He also told me to watch out cause he bit the girl the night before who was trying to clean his tank. He said he is one of the more vicious Red Bellies they have gotten. He is about 3.5 to maybe 4 inches long. Nice coloring, and seems healthy. 
I have an idea of what he is (a Natteri *excuse the spelling mistake if there is one), but I want to make sure, you know. And another question is would he be able to get along with a Brandti (around the same size) in a semi-planted, around 40 gallons? Or would there be problems? Thanks for all the info.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

yeah, thats a natt.. aka redbelly.. and NO.. he wont get along with yur brandti.. 
the red will be an expensive meal .. don't put em together... brandti will not get along with anything else at ALL.
good luck.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, a nice P. Nattereri (Red Belly)...but don´t mix with Brandti...better use a divider for a while then get another tank :nod: ...!


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

I have the Red in a 20 gallon till I can get him his own planted tank.


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

Do you think he is to old to be introduced into a shoal with other Red Bellies his size?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

nope they aint to old


----------

